# Shopping list



## FTOTY (Oct 6, 2004)

I need help fast! I am so bogged down with my schedule. I need to find a good, reasonably priced hazer and a good quality sound design program (software) for about $500 to $6oo. even just brand names or companies would help tremendously. and websites wouldn't hurt.


----------



## SuperCow (Oct 6, 2004)

This is in response to your request for Audio software:

Apple's Logic Pro. This is widely acknowledged to be the best audio editing application.

Digidesign's Pro Tools HD. Another good audio application, for Mac and Windows.


----------

